
What’s Revolutionary about Flutter - hliyan
https://hackernoon.com/whats-revolutionary-about-flutter-946915b09514
======
alistproducer2
>The Column layout widget arranges its children (a list of widgets)
vertically.

Wouldn't "row" be a better name for this?

~~~
billrobertson42
Rows are horizontal things.

~~~
alistproducer2
Not in the context of computing. Columns are stacked left to right and rows
are stacked top to bottom.

[https://www.webopedia.com/TERM/C/column.html](https://www.webopedia.com/TERM/C/column.html)

------
downrightmike
Is this not the same vein as what the java vm does? write code once, run
anywhere. Just specific to mobile devices.

